# Question regarding title for pop up



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Someone wants to sell me a decent pop up camper for a great price. He has no title or registration available. There is a permanent plate. How hard would it be to get registered? Does anyone know?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Call the nearest SOS.


----------



## dtosh (Jul 30, 2011)

You need a Bill of sale from the seller. Then take the trailer to a Certified scale like a truck stop or scrap metal yard. Bring weigh slip, bill of sale, $75 + plus tax to the sos top get your plate and registration. There is no title on a trailer that weighs less than 2500lbs. Let me know if you need anything else,i own a trailer business.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

